# LEXAPRO!!



## wednesday (Oct 15, 2008)

check out this website before you consider it..
lexaprotruth.com

i took 1 pill 2 months ago..still having reactions to it
its horrible


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I agree. I took Lexapro for 4 months before I was switched to Zoloft and it gave me massive panic attacks. I hated that drug.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Lexapro (Cipralex) saved my life.
still dp'ed but no panic, no anxiety. I'm functional again.


----------



## Hazey (Jan 1, 2009)

I am on Lexapro at the moment, and yes - I do have some pretty negative effects.

I wake up with my heart racing in the middle of the night, shortness of breaths, panic attacks.

But I definitely feel better then when I had a lot of DP.

I can't figure out if I'd rather have DP or have these icky effects from Lexapro.

But my DP has definitely subsided a large amount as of late! Yesterday I had very little DP, today I have alot.

It has it's ups and downs.


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

Hazey,
Unfortunately with medication it's all about weighing the positives and the negatives. I've taken several medications that reduced my dp but had other side-effects, so I had to stop taking them altogether. Just keep trying and you might find the medication that works for you. Who knows, maybe you'll get used to the bad effects of the Lexapro. Good luck.
Dan


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

One of my friends took Lexapro one time. She said it made her yawn all the time.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Sites like the one at the top drive me crazy. I understand that person had a bad reaction, but that is just scare-mongering. If I didn't know better that site might have terrified me to my core making me think that I was going to be screwed up for life for taking Lexapro.

People have bad reactions to medication, yes. There are side effects to medication, etc. But to make claims like the medication harms you, makes you go insane, or permanently damages you is just ridiculous.

People should stick to the science.


----------



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

i agree matt.. everyone has different reactions to meds. just beacause it scared the crap out of one person does not mean it is a bad med. For example i tried Buspar and it gave me horrible nightmares , headaches, nausea, panic attacks!! but is it like that for everyone? of course not im sure for some it is a great drug. I am weening off of prozac because it has been horrible for me, but im sure it has been a life saver for others. So the point is dont scare others into not trying something that might work for them.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Matt i totally agree with you it is nothing but fear mongering. Everyone reacts differently to different drugs it's as simple as that. So naturally some people are going to have a bad reaction to it. Just because 1 person out of a few thousand who took the drug got a bad reaction does not mean you are going to get it.

There are horror stories out there about every drug and psychiatric drugs are especially targeted. I guess it's the stigma attached to these drugs because there is still a stigma attached to mental illness due to ignorance and stupid ideology such as scientologists.

I have never taken lexapro/cipralex or any other ssri for that matter. The closest thing i took to a ssri was effexor which is a snri. That is just one drug that i have a horror story about. I have a bias against ssri's and snri's especially mainly because of the sexual dysfunction they cause because that is one side effect i find intolerable. I wouldnt take effexor again for a million bucks i don't think. The side effects where unbearable and the withdrawals where probably the second worse ive had coming off a drug.

But do i think people shouldnt take effexor? hell no because it does work for alot of people when nothing else does. I don't think it should be handed out like candy by GP's like it used to be about 5 years ago. I think it should be a second line med for depression not a first line med. There are anti-depressants out there with fewer side effects that could be tried first.

If you listened to all this fear mongering bullshit and actually believed it you wouldnt be taking any meds. By the way if you really wanna hear some fear mongering and horror stories look at atypical anti-psychotics. Apparently they turn everyone who takes them into a zombie with no emotions.The same goes for mood stabilizers and anti-manic drugs. It's funny that i still have emotions and am not a zombie. I must be one of the lucky few to escape that :roll: .


----------



## sweet_eyes (Mar 15, 2009)

I take lexapro, it works for me took others that messed me up, but lexapro helps me


----------

